# Winter Creek Fishing



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Does anyone do any winter creek fishing? (Not including steelhead) I'm dying to try out some new spots but I have no idea how to fish them in febuary/march. Any tips for spin fishing winter creeks that are less than 50' across? Places I can fish include the kilbuck, muddy fork, black river (medina county).


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

If youre going for smallmouth bass you can do float and fly...a jig under a float, but smallies will hold in dead still , deep water pretty much exclusively when its cold. You can either use a weighted bobber or rig it pretty much like a steelhead fisherman with a slip float to help cast a jig.

I generally find the biggest deepest eddies, and run the jig along the current seam first, about 6 inches off the bottom. The colder it is, the less they will chase it. Often if the eddy is big enough, there will be a little back current...thats spot is money. The fish will really notice a jig heading slowly upstream in the eddy. Large eddies often will hold several bass.

Jig colors dont matter so much as composition and size....small white or black marabou jigs with a little tinsel for flash seem to work equally well. When its really cold they want something smaller usually.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Ditto to the above. I also throw smaller rapalas with a jerk and pause retrieve. Th trick is persistence.


----------

